# jet mini runout



## goodwood (Jun 16, 2008)

As usual I need advice. Have a manual speed change Jet Mini that has turned a multitude of pens. Today took a shot at base for desk set and used a wood scrap on face plate and a single screw holding the walnut on the wood sacrificial plate. . I have somehow developed runout about a sixteenth or more. I can see the collar move so it's not the face plate. Jet suggested I tighten the end wheel with the two allen screws and I tightened it up on backward thread and it didn't help the problem. Have others had this probem? Maybe a solution. thanks Harry


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jun 16, 2008)

If I'm understanding you right your spindle on the headstock has the run out. Correct?  If so the usual culprits are bad bearings, though in my case I had somehow managed to bend my spindle.   Still haven't figured out how I managed to do that.[?]


----------



## goodwood (Jun 16, 2008)

Dale your dead on.  It's the spindle and rdered those wave springs that are next to the handwheel and a set of bearings s I shoulod be OK.  Thanks Harry


----------

